# Hi there - new member intro



## Penfold90 (Aug 31, 2015)

Been lurking for a while before joining so I thought I'd say hi - been reading up on coffee and all the stuff that goes with it! Have had a dolce gusto pod machine for a few years as well as a french press and stovetop at the back of a cupboard for too long... Got an Aeropress a few months ago and some pre-ground coffee from Pact (on offer) along with a collection of various different types from Whittards for a birthday which I've beeen getting through.

Anyway - have been loving the Aeropress coffee and decided that freshly ground was the next step so I've recently got a used Rancilio Rocky. Checked it out after reading various guides online and it seems in good nick, just needed a quick clean/brush and think i've done an ok job of calibrating it - just need to get back from an upcoming holiday before ordering some beans and getting stuck in! Based in Sheffield so I think i'll get something from one of the local roasters (eg foundry) first as I can stop by and have a chat and I see they post regularly on the forum.

Next plan is to get an espresso machine so I've got my eye on a Gaggia Classic which is about what the budget will stretch to (and what I think i can get by the purchasing dept) at the moment - seeing as i'm just starting it seems a good machine and a well trodden route with LOTS of great advice so if it all goes awry I'll know where the problem is... Been thinking about a naked portafilter to help develop technique (I'm a visual learner...). We've some great coffee shops in Sheffield (upshot and Tamper amongst others) so I've an idea of what it should taste like as well as a great supply of fantastic superfresh milk from a local dairy.

As far as I can work out it's a reasonable starter setup with great ingredients on the doorstep so I should be heading in the right direction coupled with an idea of what good tastes like (and an excuse to sample it and eat cake) so fingers crossed it'll only take me a few years to get something decent.

So hi everyone and all feedback welcome!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome and good idea to start with a classic, as you say plenty of info on here about them and easy to use.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome! Here you'll find an answer to any (coffee related) question you can think of!

be sure to get involved as you only get out what you put in!


----------

